# 'Crazy' moments are getting DANGEROUS!! HELP



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

wish I could help. My Jax (almost 7 months) has these moments as well, and has crashed into wallas and doors, but not hurt so far. I'll be watching this thread as well.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Search "Zoomies"

Zoomies are great in a safe outdoor location. Puppies gotta burn off some of the extra steam! Maybe Zoomies are necessary to shift their ever growing pelt over their ever growing skeleton!

Can you get outside as you first spy the Pre-Zoomies? Good Luck! I'd love pictures!

This is one of my favorites:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=18930&highlight=Jules+Zoomies


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

those are the zoomies. Mine get it usually when we are outside. Maybe when you get home, you can go straight outside where there is more room.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh my! I know about zoomies! My Molly is a year old and still has them! Outside that is. It's so much fun to watch!  But I do remember the time when she was doing it inside and then it wasn't so fun!:doh:


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Buddy is 7 and still gets them. Usually, I am the one in pain after though. He loves to do them while i am lying on my bed. He will jump up and zoom across my head, knocking me and the matress clear off the bed.

Such fun


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh my! Our little house is too small for zoomies.. When I see Griff start to do the Scooby Do with his feet I get him out ASAP! I usually go out with him and yell ZOOMIES! He knows and zips around the yard like a nut! 

It usually hits the same time of day - Griff used to do it at 10:00 PM like clockwork!


----------



## kvar (Jun 4, 2009)

Layla gets the zoomies pretty often also and usually in the morning, while I'm trying to eat! There's nothing like trying to eat a bowl of cereal on the couch and a 7 month old golden comes zooming in to your lap!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Aw heck, nothing a little duct tape can't fix!

With Piper (11 months) and Emma (20 months) furniture MOVES!


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi  my Jamie (now 17months old) knocked himself out twice with the zoomies, very scarey at the time! My neighbour is a puppy walker for Guide Dogs she told me as soon as the pup starts to zoom you're meant to remove them from the room to another room that is quiet&shut the door. This way they havent got an audience and its no fun being alone in a quiet room either, I guess if such a reputable organisation have been using that method for years it must work I remember being terrified when Jamie first started goin crazy in my bedroom, we hadnt had a dog for over 20yrs so had forgotten all the craziness of a pup hehehe, imagine being scared of a GR pup lol x


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm kinda jealous. Flora never gets the zoomies. Sometimes when she's outside she'll run around if I chase her, but otherwise she's as cool as a cucumber. It sounds cute!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

My four all still get the zoomies, it's starting to get cold outside, today they were zooming around the yard. They are 10, 9, 8 and 4 years old. I think it's grand to see the three older ones zooming around with the still young fellow.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

forgot to say though, that I've been hit in the back of the knee and knocked to the ground by a zooming golden, that's not so much fun. I have to remember to stay out of their way.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

For some reason Conner likes to get the zoomies in hotel rooms. There's nothing like a 70 pound dog running circles on the beds.

If it really concerns you, this is something you could try. Work really hard to get her a strong recall. Then when you see her starting to get the zoomies, call her to you. If she doesn't respond, correct her with whatever correction you feel appropriate for ignoring your command (that will depend on what you are comfortable with and what works for your dog - for me my usual correction for failure to come is to put both hands in his collar and give a bounce towards me _with lots of praise_). That way she is not being corrected for zooming (which she would have no reason to know she shouldn't do it so it wouldn't be fair to correct her for it) and instead correct her for a command she should know to obey.


----------



## Daisy and Rita (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you all for taking the time to reply 

From day one I had only ever walked her on a short lead and her 16ft lead for small local fields which didn't really give her the freedom of running at her own will.

I have now bought a new training lead - 80ft long, and have just started to take her to our local dog friendly park 10mins drive up the road with enormous safe fields.

The main purpose was to practise the recall with her, but also to allow her to run off all that energy at her own pace.

With this new lease of freedom, she actually had a couple of those crazy moments for the very first time whilst out!! and it was wonderful to see her galloping along on the very soft wet spongy grass, ears flapping in the wind with no harm in her way and lots of freedom 

I've now totally changed her walk/run routine so as not to over work her - now it's a short walk around our housing estate for training to heal, then her main run late afternoon with the new 80ft lead.

I still can't really allow the crazy time in the house, it's just not big enough, but hopefully she will now always have them whilst galloping about in the fields. It really is wonderful to see her enjoying this freedom now  I'll take the camera one day and add a few new pics to my album.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Daisy and Rita...forgive me for getting off topic, but where did you get the 80 foot lead? I would love to get this for my pups when we go to the park.


----------



## Daisy and Rita (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi, sorry for the delay.

I bought the 80ft training lead off Ebay  I found various lengths from 30ft upto 100ft, and I have to say it's wonderful to see her gallop along on the soft spongy grass and letting off all that exitement.

It's also ideal for practicing re-call at a distance. Best item I have bought for a long time lol 

I will mention these leads on the other forums, I'm sure many others will also find them really useful.


----------

